# What are you shooting?



## gOLfEr056 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering what everyone else was shooting just so I can compare and see how bad I am!

I usually shoot mid 90's I really need to get cracking down to try to lower it if I want to compete in the tournaments that they have at my local club.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

dont worry too much im in the same boat, if im on form i can get the low 80's but in general im in the low ninety's


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Let's put it this way- If you double the par on the average hole, I'd being doing decently


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I usually score an average of about 88. How ever, on a good day I might swing 80, and on a bad day I may score 100. I guess it all depends on my mood and what I'm feeling like that day.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

MarczO said:


> I usually score an average of about 88. How ever, on a good day I might swing 80, and on a bad day I may score 100. I guess it all depends on my mood and what I'm feeling like that day.


That's not bad for someone that just does this for fun. Probably better than a lot of the people on this forum (like me  )


----------

